# Assign #45: Old



## Jeff Canes (Aug 28, 2006)

The new assignment is *Old*. Pretty self-explanatory right? I will post the next assignment in two weeks.

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post it in any of the threads listed in the themes index.


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 28, 2006)

My girlfriend got me this from goodwill it was only $5


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 4, 2006)

no other takers yet?


----------



## Oldfireguy (Sep 4, 2006)

Pre-Inca ruins in Peru.


----------



## bantor (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello all, went to Drumheller the other day and thought of the 'old' theme


----------



## dirtnapper (Sep 5, 2006)

I saw this while trying locate some historical stones, says OLD to me...


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 5, 2006)

awesome shot dirtnapper!


----------



## Oldfireguy (Sep 5, 2006)

Dirtnapper, very cool shot!  Location?


----------



## dirtnapper (Sep 5, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> Dirtnapper, very cool shot!  Location?



Thanks guys...this is Old Burying Ground; North Andover, MA  USA.  There are burials here of people who were caught up in the Salem (MA) Witch trials of 1692.


----------



## jeroen (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

